
Nasa Image and Video Library is now open and free - MordodeMaru
https://images.nasa.gov/
======
GaryNumanVevo
When the Curiosity rover took a "selfie" on Mars, I got a giant vinyl print of
it to hang on my wall. I've been recently downloading all the images from the
Nasa Apollo Journals where you can see every single frame they took in orbit
and on the moon. There are some absolutely stunning black and white photos, I
wish I could get my hands on some replica negatives and do a silver print.

~~~
MordodeMaru
Could you link to the selfie, please?

------
doodliego
Here is some good news for a change that can be celebrated and enjoyed.

